#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Римэ >  > > >  >  >  Ris-med.

## Choi

’Phreng po gter ston Shes rab ’od zer on the Eight Lineages of Attainment Research on a Ris med Paradigm.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (14.02.2012)

----------

